# A YouTube Channel is coming to Canon Rumors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2019)

> So we’re going to remain cutting edge here at Canon Rumors and be one of the first to get a YouTube channel.
> It’s long overdue, but it has taken a long time to come up with a concept that isn’t just more of the same, as others already do such an amazing job on the platform.
> We hope to launch in April/May of this year.
> You can head over the channel and subscribe so you’re ready as soon as we get going.



Continue reading...


----------

